# fs94r tri blade ?



## sjp (May 19, 2019)

I have to cut trees buried in thick old wineberry patches which are like a raspberries 1" down thickness anyone use or put a blade on fs94r, any of blade would be great looking at triblade or better manual dose not recommend??? thanks for any help


----------



## sawfun (May 24, 2019)

That trimmer isn't rated for a tri blade. I've run them on trimmers with stronger trimmers and think you would likely break the shaft of an fs94r. I have a 94r myself, but feel it is best as a trimmer not for brushcutter duty. I don't remember if it has a cable shaft, but if it does, no way I'd use a tri tip.


----------



## alderman (May 26, 2019)

Might do better with an 80 tooth. Just thinking 1” might be a bit much for a tri blade on any trimmer. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sterling Bronemann (Jun 18, 2019)

I have a tri-blade on my 131R. It is an absolute beast with that on it. It will go through saplings like butter. Love it!


----------



## ATH (Jun 18, 2019)

https://www.stihlusa.com/WebContent.../Cutting-Heads-and-Blades-Selection-Chart.pdf


----------

